# How long did your Vizsla live and what did you feed them?



## giandaliajr

Im curious if food throughout a Vs life changes the life expectancy. Please vote once for each V you have owned. After you vote, please comment on what specific food and any supplements you may have given them, and the exact age.

Thanks!

Just the other day I ran into a V owner that said her first V (un-neutered) lived to be 17 years old! Although i didn't think to ask her what she fed him back then. Also, her current V (2nd) was neutered and he was a humping machine (another knock to that myth).


----------



## texasred

Mine are still alive, so I can not vote.


----------



## giandaliajr

Nobody has had Vs before their current one? Although this is my first, it seems like most people I run into have had at least a couple.


----------



## Ksana

This is our very first Vizsla, so I can't vote, but am very interested in this poll's stats.


----------



## mswhipple

I've had several different dogs in my life (Beagles, a Harrier, a Basset/Otterhound cross, another Beagle, a Bluetick Coonhound, a Vizsla mix, and a Vizsla -- Willie). Willie is the only purebred Vizsla I've ever had. They have all lived good, long lives. 

Having said that, I can't be of much help with your food poll. My philosophy has always been to switch their foods around regularly. I never stuck with just one particular brand. I think the variety is a good thing. 

_p.s. I have always supplemented with human grade food, primarily high quality protein. _


----------



## MeandMy3

I'm on my first V as well - she just turned a year old today. She has been fed TOTW since we brought her home and seems quite healthy, happy, and way too wise for her own good.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

I'm really surprised at the low turnout. With 6000 members & 355 online daily, I would have expected enough "votes" to give statistically good results. Maybe we're mostly first-V owners because after the first V, the forum is not so interesting. Or, maybe almost all the members online are just readers, not repliers (but submitting a vote is not like posting). This post has been read 653 times so far, how can there be only 4 votes?

BTW - I tried to vote twice, but the ballot is gone & all I get is the results.


----------



## Darcy1311

Sorry my friend, Darcy is my first Vizsla, and if she knows whats good for her, she had better live forever....cause she is my best ever buddie..


----------



## texasred

If your dogs don't fit into any of the categories, then you would be unable to vote. I think that is the reason for the low voting. My oldest V will be turning 5 this summer and all three of them are living. This may have been a good poll for long time breeders.


----------



## R E McCraith

if you want a better poll - ask owners of V's 10yrs or older - health issues - how well is your V - but breeder & life style enter into it - this forum is always looking 4 the perfect DIET - so am I - LOL !!!!!


----------



## texasred

Dogs teach about unconditional love, and then they teach us about loss. You can't have one without the other, when owning a dog. I think its why my mother owns parrots, they will probably out live her.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## einspänner

I think there are so few responses because most of us are first time owners. For what it's worth I've had one mixed breed dog of around the same weight as V live to 15 on standard kibble (Iams). I feed my V raw, but don't really expect her to live longer because of it.


----------



## giandaliajr

I know its unscientific but i thought it would have curious results. It kind of seems that most Vs end up dying from random things that are not age related. That's probably the case with all dogs, and active dogs moreso. I would agree that overall lifestyle is probably a bigger factor than the difference between cheap kibble and a raw diet, that and genetics.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## giandaliajr

Ill be curious if premium kibble and raw shows longer lives in the next 20-30 years. Im sure someone is doing a real study by now, but it might be a while still. 

AKC should really poll registered owners and breeders, they have a huge pool of dog owners to draw from but i guess have zero interest. I wouldn't be surprised if its the big pet food brands that lobby against it. Im sure they donate a hefty amount to AKC.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

I believe previous forum member Rudy might hold the forum record on long living Vs. His Sir CopperTopper lived to be 18. I emailed him to ask what was fed: wild caught salmon, elk, deer, moose, free-range chicken and turkey, home grown fruits and veggies. No beef and no kibble of any sort. Besides whole foods, this pup also had regular pre and pro biotics, fish oils, vitamin E. B-12 and COQ10 as he got older. He was also NOT neutered and Rudy mentioned that none of his dogs were ever altered and all lived a very long life with none lost to disease. I have seen some studies out of Europe that support basically this exact protocol; whole foods and not de-sexing the animal. I recall being amazed at the longer lifespans in that study. I will try to find the link. 

This dog also hunted very regularly and got tremendous exercise. Quote from Rudy:

"He ran wind sprints we even built a custom harness and wind Kite like I used but 
smaller pre fight

he had speed muscles and He had a Warrior heart and great pride 

12,00 plus quail and **** birds and chuckars came off him he was a upland 
specialist and would only hunt and work for me 

he lead 100's to views few will see few collars no leashed no spanking just my 
hands my loves and devotion and my 3 custom whistle"


----------



## Cityhick

Penny died a couple years ago at about 13 years 3 months old. We fed her the age appropriate kibble from Nutra-max and later from Nutro.

6 month old Lola is eating Canidae Large Breed Puppy for now. Large Breed puppy at the suggestion of the veterinarian.


----------

